# Caja acustica para dos woofers 15" RE modelo SE doble bobina



## mono85 (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola a todos! quiero armar una caja para competir en SPL para mis dos woofer RE de 15" modelo SE doble bobina, los mismos son americanos y de muy buena calidad. la caja seria para un clio 2! q caja me recomiendan? y de q dimenciones? ya q quiero mejorar en la competencia! actualmente tengo una caja con 86cm ancho,40cm de alto, 40cm de profundo, con dos tubos de sintonia de 4".

Les dejo los datos del woofer:

Mounting Depth - 7.75"
Mounting Hole Diameter - 14"
Overall Diameter - 15.5"
Bolt Hole Circle - 14.75"
Motor Width - 6.25"
Motor Depth - 3.25"
Basket Depth - 4.5"
Displacement - 0.17 cu. ft.
Weight - 23 lbs.


Electrical Q Value -Qes: 0.55
Mechanical Q Value -Qms: 4.3
Total Speaker Q Value -Qts: 0.49
Free Air Resonance -Fs: 22 Hz
Equivalent Compliance -Vas: 209 liters
One-Way, Linear Excursion -Xmax: 18 mm
Efficiency -SPL 1W/1m: 88 dB SPL
Effective Piston Area -Sd: 810 cm^2
DC Resistance -Re: 2.8 ohm
Nominal Impedance -Znom: Dual 2/4 ohm (los mios son de 4 ohm)
Thermal Power Handling -Pe: 600 W
Force Factor -Bl: 17.7







Desde ya muchas a gracias!


----------



## maxep (Ago 10, 2008)

qu caño esos subss. perdon por el post al pedo pero lo tenia q decir...
mm busca algun foro yankie.. seguro la tienen re clara en sacarle el jugo a esos sub


----------



## mono85 (Ago 11, 2008)

Gracias por la opinion maxep! espero q alguien me pueda ayudar! Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 12, 2008)

hola bueno, para calcular la caja solo necesitas 2 cosas los datos del subwoofer y los calculos, como hacerlos a manos ni da  mejor hacerlos con unporgrama de simulacion jej

aca te dejo una pagina online donde le cargas los datos y te calcula la caja y te muestra la curva

http://www.altovolumen.com/CAJAS/calculodevolumen.htm

yo personalmente he utilizado mas el famoso programa win isd, aca te dejo la pagina asi lo bajas
el programa es gratuito 

http://www.linearteam.dk/

si te la queres complicar bajate el winisdPRO pero sino el beta anda muy bien

si vos queres SPL osea presion sonora lo q necesitas es SI O SI una caja paso de banda de sexto orden con esa caja elevas la ganancia por lo general unos 6 db segun como vos quieras q responda en frecuencia en y la respuesta temporal ( pasa mucha factura en esta ultima )

un saludo STUART


----------



## mono85 (Ago 12, 2008)

STUART Gracias por la información! es de mucha utilidad! Intente usar el Win isd pero hay datos q pide q no los encuentro en los datos del woofer! me podes orientar como se usa? soy nuevo en esto! Desde ya Gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 12, 2008)

mono85 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos! quiero armar una caja para competir en SPL para mis dos woofer RE de 15" modelo SE doble bobina, los mismos son americanos y de muy buena calidad. la caja seria para un clio 2! q caja me recomiendan? y de q dimenciones? ya q quiero mejorar en la competencia! actualmente tengo una caja con 86cm ancho,40cm de alto, 40cm de profundo, con dos tubos de sintonia de 4".
> 
> Les dejo los datos del woofer:
> 
> ...




Hola mono85.
Mirando la web del parlante (que es muy escueta y con bastante poca información) te indica que para ese woofer recomienda como minimo para caja cerrada (sin respiraderos) 1.5 pie cubicos de volumen y como optimo 2 pie cubicos.
Para caja con venteo te recomienda 3 pie cubicos minimo sintonizada a 35 hz y como optimo 4 pie cubicos sintonizada a 34 hz.

Recuerda que 1 pie cubico es alreredor de 30 litros o seas que si elijes por ejemplo una caja cerrada con volumen optimo debes construirla de unos 60 litros 0.6 m3.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 12, 2008)

hola mono 85 mira aca te dejo un link donde ay un a brebe guia de como utilisar el winisd, ahora toy apurado y me tengo q ir a la facu despues te posteo biena  la noche

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/tutwinISD/tut.html

probalo y haceme preguntas precisas de q es algo q te trabe o q no sepas

un saludo stuart


----------



## Dano (Ago 12, 2008)

Estuve leyendo las esecificaciones del producto, y veo que no tiene mucha eficiencia, mas bien decir poca.
Si ese altavoz tuviera una eficiencia de 100dB ni me quiero imaginar lo que sonaría...

Saludos


----------



## mono85 (Ago 12, 2008)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda! son muy amables!y como sintonizo la caja a 34Hz?


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 12, 2008)

mono85 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por la ayuda! son muy amables!y como sintonizo la caja a 34Hz?



Aca te dejo un ejemplo con caja sellada, 120 litros (por dos wofers) y sin sintonia. Presion  max de 92 db.

Y otro de caja ventilada con volumen de 200 litros, frecuencia de sintonia 34 hz y 96 db de SPL maximo.


Saludos y despues te paso una bandpass de 4to orden (gana unos 104 db max) y una de 6to orden que gana mas aun.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mono85 (Ago 13, 2008)

Exelente la información! Gracias Juan Jose! espero los otros modelos para seguir mejorando y aprendiendo!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 13, 2008)

Aca te paso una bandpass de 4to orden, tiene un spl mayor a 100 db para frec entre 60 y 100 hz. 

Por otra parte, deberias subir las medidas del maletero de tu coche para saber si entran porque esta me parece que no va a caber en un clio 2. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mono85 (Ago 13, 2008)

Las medidas del maletero es de 95cm de largo, 48,5cm de alto y 48cm de profundidad! q caja me conviene mas para estas medidas?

otra pregunta! la caja con 4 sintonias de 4", los 34cm de largo, es decir q tiene q quedar a 6cm del fondo de la caja? es conveniente q salgan un poco los tubos hacia afuera? q resultado tendria?

Gracias Juan Jose! sos muy amable!

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 13, 2008)

Ahora estoy en el trabajo. Hay que corregir el volumen de la caja para que puedas meter los dos woofers en la misma mirando para un lado. Mañana recalculo los datos y los verifico en el winsd y te los subo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mono85 (Ago 14, 2008)

Dale! Gracias Juan Jose

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 14, 2008)

Aca algo. 
Gana unos 95 db maximo.

Con que potencia moveras los parlantes?.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mono85 (Ago 14, 2008)

Los muevo con una Opti Drive 2000D de lanzar! Gracias Juan Jose! Te hago otra pregunta. conoces las cajas Slot? si sabes algo de esas cajas me ayudarias a ebtender como se calculan? gracias de nuevo!

Saludos...


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 14, 2008)

Averiguo por las cajas SLOT. No las conozco.
Aca tenes algo en mercado libre, por ahi te venden solo la caja.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-38862696-subwoofer-re-audio-sx-15-de-1000wrms-imperdible-unico-_JM_

saludos

JJG


----------



## mono85 (Ago 14, 2008)

Gracias por el link Juan Jose! el tema q esa caja esta hecha para un Sx q es una gama mas arriba del mio! la verdad anda muy bien ese woofer! En si todos los de Re son muy buenos! Si llegas a averiguar algo te agradesco!

Estoy armando una caja de 202m lts. con 4 tubos de 4". dps te cuento como funciona! es la caja mas grande que me entro!

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 14, 2008)

OK suerte y luego postea las fotos del auto.
Para saber, cuanto es un nivel de spl bueno como para entrar en competencia?.

Perdon por mi ignorancia por si estoy preguntando una taradez ops: 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mono85 (Ago 16, 2008)

No es ninguna ignorancia Juan Jose! Yo hace un año empece en esto! y voy mejorando de a poco! La competencia se divide en distintas categorias! en cuantos woofers tenes, q tipo de potencia (analogica o digital), cuantas baterias, si la caja exede el baul del auto y otras cosas mas! esta muy bueno!

cualquier cosa preguntame!

Saludos

Gracias por toda la información!


----------



## maxep (Sep 5, 2008)

j jose la verdad te felicito por tomarte la molestia y trabajo que te tomaste.. excelente caja la band pass para spl.. excelente opcion... por otro lado yo si conozco las slot port... se tiene ganncias muy buenas .  no se si tanto como la band pass per son buenas ..en fin te voy a pasar un gran link... no hace falta hablar mas.. ahi va.

http://www.reaudio.com/speaker_box/LPort_Box_Calc.html


de la pasgina del fabricante de tu sub.. excelente pagina


----------



## mono85 (Sep 6, 2008)

maxep la verdad tenez razon con lo de Juan Jose! estubo muy buena la información y el trabajo q se tomo! el tema es q no se como ingresar bien los parametros para el modelo de cada woofer! me podrias explicar? Gracias!
saludos...


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 6, 2008)

maxep dijo:
			
		

> j jose la verdad te felicito por tomarte la molestia y trabajo que te tomaste.. excelente caja la band pass para spl.. excelente opcion... por otro lado yo si conozco las slot port... se tiene ganncias muy buenas .  no se si tanto como la band pass per son buenas ..en fin te voy a pasar un gran link... no hace falta hablar mas.. ahi va.
> 
> http://www.reaudio.com/speaker_box/LPort_Box_Calc.html
> 
> ...



Hola y  gracias por el linck!
No lo conocia y lo voy a mirar bien. 
Investigando un poco me pareció raro que un programa como el multisim no tubiera este tipo de caja y  luego me di cuenta que en realidad la caja no es mas que una BASS-REFLEX sobre saturada o sea con una ventana mas grande que los clasicos tubos de 3 o 4 pulgadas y redondos lo que te lleva a alargar tanto el tubo que tenes que hacerle ese canal hacia el lateral.  Posiblemente por ello te parece que rinde menos que una band pass y de hecho deberia ser asi ya que la ultima tiene un pico muy alto en la curva de spl precisamente en la frecuencia de corte de banda, cosa que la slot es mas plana. Ahora mismo estoy con dos cajoncitos de prueba, uno para  8 pulgadas y uno para 12 pulgadas, el primero con tubo de sintonia delantero y circular. 
El segundo es mas grande y tiene un tubo de seccion rectangular aunque no me dio para un slot port en forma de L. 

Cuando los tenga terminado los subo en el foro de fotos de bafles que me gusta por las diversidades de diseños!

Aca solo un adelanto ya que estan sin pintar.

nos vemos

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## maxep (Sep 7, 2008)

ien j jose con las slot port.. yo arme varias ya de esas y rinden  muy bien... se ve muy buena .que sub vas a colocar en esa slot port de 12"?.. por otro lado..
mono tenes q ingresar las medidas en pulgadas en la pagina. ningun dato del sub.. esa pagina solo te dice ccomo armar la caja. a que frecuencia queda sintonizada y como serian los cortes..
pd: yo tenog mi b52 12" en una slot port a 35hz y suena fuertisimo con muy buen golpe y vibracion


----------



## mono85 (Sep 7, 2008)

Gracias Maxep! Buena la información!


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 8, 2008)

maxep dijo:
			
		

> ien j jose con las slot port.. yo arme varias ya de esas y rinden  muy bien... se ve muy buena .que sub vas a colocar en esa slot port de 12"?.. por otro lado..
> mono tenes q ingresar las medidas en pulgadas en la pagina. ningun dato del sub.. esa pagina solo te dice ccomo armar la caja. a que frecuencia queda sintonizada y como serian los cortes..
> pd: yo tenog mi b52 12" en una slot port a 35hz y suena fuertisimo con muy buen golpe y vibracion




Hola MAXEP. en la de 12 pulgadas va un sony xplod de los viejos. Modelo XS L1230.
Cuando lo pruebe les comento como fue. La caja es de 60 litros y la FS de 35 HZ. El pico de SPL ronde los 105 DB. Probamos y despues comprobados los resultados la subo.

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## wille (Nov 18, 2008)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro y no se si será demasiado tarde, pero bueno, para esos subs , necisitas una caja de 100 litros (una para los 2) con un puerto americano de 36x8 de ancho y 15 de longitud con las aberturas con terminación de campana de 7cm de altura. aunque tu coche no es igual que el mio y la frecuencia de resonancia cambiará por lo que deberías probar variaciones de +-1cm en la anchura proband de 2 en 2 mm, es decir, 6,6 - 6,8 - 7- 7,2 - 7,4 - 7,6 para esgurarte de sintonizar el puerto exactamente con la frecuencia de resonancia de tu coche, esa caja y unos 5000Wrms por sub debería darte minimo 155dbs alrededor de 60Hz (57-64Hz)eso lo tendrás que probar.


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 19, 2008)

wille dijo:
			
		

> hola, soy nuevo en el foro y no se si será demasiado tarde, pero bueno, para esos subs , necisitas una caja de 100 litros (una para los 2) con un puerto americano de 36x8 de ancho y 15 de longitud con las aberturas con terminación de campana de 7cm de altura. aunque tu coche no es igual que el mio y la frecuencia de resonancia cambiará por lo que deberías probar variaciones de +-1cm en la anchura proband de 2 en 2 mm, es decir, 6,6 - 6,8 - 7- 7,2 - 7,4 - 7,6 para esgurarte de sintonizar el puerto exactamente con la frecuencia de resonancia de tu coche, esa caja y unos 5000Wrms por sub debería darte minimo 155dbs alrededor de 60Hz (57-64Hz)eso lo tendrás que probar.



dile adios a tu bateria...


----------



## wille (Nov 19, 2008)

a ver, ha dicho para SPL, una competición de SPL es ver quien da el máximo nivel de presión sonora , el rango permitido es de 20 a 80 Hz, y un tono lo das en 5 segundos, no hace falta mas, está claro, que si lo haces sonar con un tono senoidal de 60Hz durante 3 o 4 minutos, , uff, dile adiós a la batería, pero antes a los subs y a las etapas, jeje, la batería que uso yo para eso es de 4000A  y un tono de 5 segundos, luego la tengo que cargas unos 40 o 50 minutos para que se quede como estaba, una carga lenta claro


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 19, 2008)

5000W rms para ese sub? que va! no aguanta ni 500 rms (watts reales) fíjate en el cono de la bobina, se quema en el primer intento, es mas esos sub xplod no son los mejores para competencias spl.

PD: acá en Venezuela las competencias spl duran 30 segundos con un cd de tonos!


----------



## wille (Nov 19, 2008)

es verdad que son los RE SE al ver la foto los he confundido con los RE MT  de todas formas RE es una marca de sub duros, yo a los de la serie SR de 300W les he dado 2000RMS para unos tonos y sin problemas, así que esos con 2000 o 3000W para cada uno sin problemas, ojo, para SPL no para música.


----------



## wille (Nov 19, 2008)

mmm, vale, me acabo de dar cuenta de que hablabas del sony, yo ese sub no lo usaría para SPL 

respecto a las competiciones de SPl, en Venezuela, ¿estas obligado a hacer sonar el sistema durante los 30 segundos?,  en España, está el DBDrag, y tienes 30 segundos para dar el tono y marcar tu cifra pero no estas obligado a jugarte la integridad de los subs durante 30 segundos, en ese caso deberías regular el volumen para dar al menos un db menos de lo que es capaz el equipo, para asegurarte de que la bateria dura los 30 segundos y no baje el voltaje de 11V y la etapa distorsiones y se rompa todo, aunque eso ya lo sabréis


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 19, 2008)

Es como dices; son 30seg máximos, si haces tu buena respuesta en dB en menos tiempo pues si, aunque la mayoría dura poco mas de 12seg, los decibeles se miden con "term lamb" ó audiocontrol


----------



## wilsonbrest (Sep 2, 2010)

mono85 dijo:


> Las medidas del maletero es de 95cm de largo, 48,5cm de alto y 48cm de profundidad! q caja me conviene mas para estas medidas?
> 
> otra pregunta! la caja con 4 sintonias de 4", los 34cm de largo, es decir q tiene q quedar a 6cm del fondo de la caja? es conveniente q salgan un poco los tubos hacia afuera? q resultado tendria?
> 
> ...



No te compliques tanto Solo hacele caso al fabricante en cuanto a litros y evita los tubos de sintonia para un auto no es necesario tubos ya que el desepeño en cuanto al tamaño de la caja es recomendable una caja cerrada sin tubos. Es decir es de menor litraje. Consulta la pagina del mismo y fijate que litraje te dan sin tubos.
Yo lo hago asi y suena impresionante!!

espero que te sirva.


----------



## sergitomunoz (Oct 2, 2010)

hola que tal amigos soy nuevo en este foro , haber si me pueden ayudar con este temita.. , ya qu no se donde preguntar

mi caso es el siguiente tengo 2 cajas armadas alfombradas hace rato de 
alto: 90cm
ancho: 60cm
profundidad: 40cm
una caja esta echa de aglomerado de 18mm con lana de vidrio 
y la otra la es de fibrofacil (mdf) de 18mm sin lana
cada caja tienen 2 tubos de sintonia de 10 cm de diametro y 9cm de profundidad.
el tema es que compre 4 selenium 15pw3 los puse y suenan bien pero no tienen un buen golpe para mi es como si la caja se quedara chica porq*UE* es como q*UE* los parlantes no se mueven mucho cuando les doy mas volumen, (problema de amplif no es), cuando les saco las manijas de los costados los parlantes se mueven mucho mas y sale aire a lo loco por espacio de las manijas.
 ahora un amigo tiene los mismos parlantes lo probe con mi amplif. y suenan con mucho mas golpe logicamente ya que tiene cajas simples las q*UE* recomienda selenium trapezoidales modelo MB15pw-A3 y la misma es de casi los mismos litros o un poquito mas q*UE* la mia que es doble 15.

lo q*UE* yo quiero es mantener estas cajas, ya que una de ellas entra perfecto en mi auto y las puedo aprovechar un poco mas pongo los parlantes en paralelo tengo 4 ohm y la conecto a la potencia de mi auto.

mi duda para mi esta en los tubos de sintonia tendre q*UE* agrandarlos un poco mas o hacerlos mas profundos, ayer probe de sacar los tubos y sale mas aire por los mismos.
por ahi estaria bueno calcular en base a estos parlantes q*UE* medidas de caja da el winsid, el cual no se usar..
yo lo que quiero es mantener las cajas q*UE* tengo y tratar de mejorarla en base a tubos de sintonia  o no se.. si es posible que mejore
muchas gracias y perdon por lo extenso.. saludos.. sergio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

Tenés dos alternativas:


Conseguís los parametros Thielle-Small de los parlantes (o los medís: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/) y luego calculás y/o evaluás tu combinación de cajas mas parlantes usando el WinISD hasta que quede a tu antojo o por comparación con el modelo de Selenium y por último hacés las modificaciones.
Usás la caja sin manijas  o le hacés agujeros al voleo hasta que suene como te gusta...suponiendo que la caja no quede como un queso y suene como tal.
Vos verás que hacer...


----------



## arroyito (Jun 30, 2011)

hola.. alguno me pasa la relacion que tiene que haber entre el tamaño del woofer y el respiradero y salida de aire en un bass reflex... por ahi lei que era 1/4 pero no me convence, es demaciado... ustedes diran

gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 30, 2011)

Empiricamente te puedo decir que es adecuada esa relacion . Hay un programa que te permite calcular la VELOCIDAD DEL AIRE EN EL PORT , si lo haces demasiado chico, corres riesgo que haga "ruido a viento".
Yo busco de hacerlas grandes .....


----------

